# help can beardies eat balm



## Chrisd (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi there 
Could any one help me i would like to know if beardies can eat Balm


----------



## Lizard-man (Aug 18, 2008)

Balm?


----------



## Chrisd (Jun 1, 2008)

yes its a leafy planet i have never heard it be for but i got the seed bag and thats what it says


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Is it Lemon Balm?

That is edible but I don't know if it's particularly nutritious for beardies.


----------



## Chrisd (Jun 1, 2008)

it dont say but think so


----------



## Chrisd (Jun 1, 2008)

Will it make them sick


----------



## Lizard-man (Aug 18, 2008)

I should imagine he will be fine if he hasnt had much....


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

If its lemon balm then yes beardies can eat it.. Only one of mine likes it though so really not worth me picking it. 

Liz


----------



## Chrisd (Jun 1, 2008)

Thank you for all your help


----------

